
Dr. Brant Cortright: “The Neurogenesis Diet" | Talks at Google - ganzuul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qELJTRLJyM
======
ganzuul
He seems to say most of us can quintuple our neurogenesis by quitting coffee
and alcohol, avoiding constant stress, stopping any inflammation one might
have, doing cardio, socializing, reading, and eating oranges with a bit of the
white stuff left.

Would be interesting to hear HN's take on this.

